# Suche noch Teilnehmer für meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)



## Kel (15. November 2016)

*Suche noch Teilnehmer für meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Mal kein Wegwerfaccount hier sondern mein richtiger, bin ja schon etwas länger hier .

Ich schreibe aktuell an meiner Bachelorarbeit und suche noch Leute für meine Online-Umfrage zum Thema Facebook und persönliche Nutzung (kleine Aufklärung gibt es auf der letzten Umfrage-Seite am Ende).
Dauert 10-15 Minuten, ist anonym und wer will klickt am Ende auf eine zweite Umfrage wo man seine Email-Adresse eintragen kann, unter allen Teilnehmern dort verlose ich am Ende 3x einen 20€-Amazongutschein.

Voraussetzung: Ihr seid zwischen 16-29 Jahre alt  und benutzt mindestens einmal die Woche Facebook .

Link: Umfrage

Freue mich über jede Teilnahme, brauch leider noch ~80 Leute (150 ist Minimum laut Uni)  .

Wer an den Studienergebnissen interessiert ist mailt mir an facebookstudie2016 "a t" gmail. com, wenn alles fertig ist sende ich das dann einmal als Pdf rum.

Also, alle mitmachen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Facebook benutzen?  Ne lass ma.  Ansonsten würde ich gerne mitmachen.


----------



## claster17 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Zählt es auch als Facebook Nutzung, wenn es einfach im Hintergrund als Messenger offen ist, weil sich gewisse Leute weigern andere Messenger zu verwenden?


----------



## Kel (15. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Zählt es auch als Facebook Nutzung, wenn es einfach im Hintergrund als Messenger offen ist?



Wenn du nur den Messenger als Whatsapp-Alternative benutzt aber nicht den Rest der Plattform dann nein.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Werd ich mir nachher mal ansehen.


Kel schrieb:


> Freue mich über jede Teilnahme, brauch leider noch ~80 Leute (150 ist Minimum laut Uni)  .


Für relevante Ergebnisse fehlt da wahrscheinlich noch mindestens eine 0 am Ende, aber das wirst du ja in Statistik auch gelernt haben .


----------



## Kel (15. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Werd ich mir nachher mal ansehen.
> 
> Für relevante Ergebnisse fehlt da wahrscheinlich noch mindestens eine 0 am Ende, aber das wirst du ja in Statistik auch gelernt haben .




N > 30 .

150 sind schon ne Riesenanzahl. Klar würd ich auch lieber ab 2000 auswerten aber schon dieses Minimum zu kriegen ist ne Qual, keine Ahnung wie lange diese Umfrageinstitute da rumtelefonieren müssen.


----------



## P2063 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

ich nutze facebook nicht aktiv, leite aber per Friends+Me meine Google+ Aktivitäten da hin weiter damit die paar Leute, die sich G+ noch verweigern, trotzdem alles mitbekommen können wenn sie möchten. Inwiefern zählt das jetzt als facebooknutzung? Und warum fehlt G+ in den sonstigen Netzwerken?


----------



## OField (16. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer für meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Uni-due ... da habe ich auch studiert.. ich werde mal an der Umfrage teilnehmen.


----------



## Kel (16. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer fÃ¼r meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*



P2063 schrieb:


> ich nutze facebook nicht aktiv, leite aber per Friends+Me meine Google+ Aktivitäten da hin weiter damit die paar Leute, die sich G+ noch verweigern, trotzdem alles mitbekommen können wenn sie möchten. Inwiefern zählt das jetzt als facebooknutzung?



Also besuchst du die Facebook-Seite selbst gar nicht sondern lässt alles automatisch von G+ an Facebook damit weiterleiten? Dann nein.



P2063 schrieb:


> Und warum fehlt G+ in den sonstigen Netzwerken?


Google+: 3,5 Millionen monthly unique user
Twitter: 300 Millionen monthly unique user
Facebook: 1,4 Milliarden monthly unique user

Im weltweitend und speziell im deutschsprachigen Raum ist Google+ halt einfach absolut unbedeutend (vielleicht für ein paar spezifische Gruppen nicht aber mich interessiert die Grundgesamtheit).
Und wenn man dann noch die Nutzung bei dem von mir untersuchten Altersbereich anschaut (16-29) dann spielt es einfach keine Rolle..
Die Frage kam auch spontan ganz am Schluss als letztes noch rein, würde ich sie vorab nochmal konzipieren würde ich sie auch etwas anders gestalten aber laufende Umfragen kann man nicht mehr ändern.

 Und weil ich die Facebook-Nutzung untersuche, also eine spezifische Plattform. Gibt genug Studien die das allgemein machen, das deckt sich aber nicht mit meiner Forschungsfrage die das Forschungsdesign bedingt.


----------



## Kel (24. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer für meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Aktuell sind 40% Männer und 60% Frauen.

Finden sich noch ein paar die das auf 50/50 bringen?
Und mit ein paar meine ich mir fehlen noch ganze 40 .....


----------



## Kel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer für meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## RotariCatfish (30. November 2016)

*AW: Suche noch Teilnehmer für meine Online-Umfrage (Bachelorarbeit)*

Ich hab mal mitgemacht, waren ja echt interessante Fragen. Was studierst du denn? Und hast du schon irgendwelche spannenden Korrelationen gefunden? 

Btw. Hot für Uni Duise


----------

